# Two weeks to go.... Belly Pics



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Fatty... Is fatter with just over two weeks to go, seen litter movements from the little ones, Rosie is doing her monkey impression every time she has a little flutter... 

So place your bids.... How many do you reckon


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Laying in her back


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im going to guess 3 kittens.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

6 xx she's gorgeous xx


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

Five and aren't they wonderful, specially when preggers:


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

So fluffy and adorable I will say 4


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I reckon 4.Pretty cat.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Am going with 4 .... I will be happy if its just 2,


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Our breeze never looks that big but has had 2 lots of 6 I don't know where she hides them.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

She could be hiding a couple more ... Four would be purrrfect ...


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I prefer my queens to have 2 kittens, thats yet to happen, ive had 9 in a first litter, 6 in another and 5 on the last.

Other queen for some reason both of her litters was a singleton and both times she got fed up after 2 weeks.

Would be lovely to see 4 beautiful kittens born but i will stick with my guess of 3.... dont worry i have never been right in 4 years. xxxx


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Omg CC. .. 9 I have been right a couple of time, but when it comes to ya own , I will probably be wrong .... Lol


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I think 4.

1-2 has never been enough to keep my girls entertained, 4 is always a good number. Enough to keep her interest without being too many. 

I've had 1-7 kitten litters, my mentor's had 12 with 10 surviving.


Probably been covered in other threads, but what colours are you expecting?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> I think 4.
> 
> 1-2 has never been enough to keep my girls entertained, 4 is always a good number. Enough to keep her interest without being too many.
> 
> ...


Blue, cream, lilac boys self or colourpoint , some may have tabby

Blue, cream, lilac girls, tortie,torbie girls ,colourpoint or self

So a good mix

Mum.. Blue tortie tabby colourpoint 
Dad. Cream self carrying lilac


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> Blue, cream, lilac boys self or colourpoint , some may have tabby
> 
> Blue, cream, lilac girls, tortie,torbie girls ,colourpoint or self
> 
> ...


Does mum carry lilac (chocolate)? Does dad carry non-agouti?

If no and no then all blue / blue/cream, all tabbies.

Just wondered as you mention the dad as carrying lilac (chocolate).


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

I reckon six


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes rach you will have to ask studs owner if he has ever been put to a self and what was the outcome of the litter,if he was put to a self and threw out some tabbys then hes a tabby,you see a red self will look tabby whether tabby or not.

And yes you say carrying chocolate not carrying lilac.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Does mum carry lilac (chocolate)? Does dad carry non-agouti?
> 
> If no and no then all blue / blue/cream, all tabbies.
> 
> Just wondered as you mention the dad as carrying lilac (chocolate).


And does the sire carry points, otherwise no pointed kittens


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> And does the sire carry points, otherwise no pointed kittens


yes I know this stud carries cp


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah stud carry choc and colourpoint . Mum could carry choc as litter mate is lilac . So am I right with the expected colours... Thought I had my head round this lol


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> Yeah stud carry choc and colourpoint . Mum could carry choc as litter mate is lilac . So am I right with the expected colours... Thought I had my head round this lol


It's 50/50 mum carries chocolate. If she does then on average 25% of the kittens will be chocolate or lilac. If you want to know for sure you can get her gene tested by the Langford fairly cheaply, from a check swab you take yourself. Testing for chocolate & non-agouti will cover what you don't know about her colour-wise, I have no idea if there are any advisable health tests.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

She has had swabs before with them so might email them.. to see if she does carry choc.. 

Correct me if am wrong, but she is tortIe tabby , and both parents have tabby.. surly she wouldn't carry the non Agouti


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> She has had swabs before with them so might email them.. to see if she does carry choc..
> 
> Correct me if am wrong, but she is tortIe tabby , and both parents have tabby.. surly she wouldn't carry the non Agouti


You never know - 'recessives are forever'. I would ask for both chocolate & non-agouti on the old swabs.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

OrientalSlave said:


> You never know - 'recessives are forever'. I would ask for both chocolate & non-agouti on the old swabs.


Both or either parent/s could have had only one gene for tabby. Remember tabby is dominant so only needs one gene to be expressed. SO both parents could have had one tabby gene and one non agouti gene. If either of them was like that they could have passed that on . . . .


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for that spid. Understand it better now.. I think lol

So can a self have tabby gene but not show it .. and a self that looks tabby could only have one copy ... Wot if it had two copies .. 

Sorry hope that makes sense


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Cosmills said:


> Thanks for that spid. Understand it better now.. I think lol
> 
> So can a self have tabby gene but not show it .. and a self that looks tabby could only have one copy ... Wot if it had two copies ..
> 
> Sorry hope that makes sense


No - you either are tabby or you are not - you can't carry tabby. If you have the gene you are tabby. If you are self you have NO tabby genes.

Tabbies are either - one tabby gene, one non tabby gene OR two tabby genes.

If a two tabby gene-ed cat is put with a self ALL kittens will be tabby. If a one tabby gene-ed cat is put with a self - the kittens will be 75% will be tabby and 25% self. All cats from a self parent carry 'self'. Remember a dominant gene HAS to be expressed. You need two copies of a non dominant gene to be expressed. So ALL self cats have two non agouti genes.

Where people get confused is because some selfs can show ghosts markings (or in red where the red gene allows tabby to show through)

Think of it this way, tabby is the default setting for coat pattern. In order to get non tabby you need two non agouti gens to cover it up. The tabby and non agouti genes sit on the same locus (position in the DNA) you can't have two tabby AND a non agouti in a cat as they are only two spaces for the genes to sit in.

SO - self two non agouti genes
- tabby either one tabby one non-agouti, or two tabby genes.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

spid said:


> <snip>
> If a one tabby gene-ed cat is put with a self - the kittens will be 75% will be tabby and 25% self.
> <snip>


50/50 surely - 75/25 is when two tabby cats carrying non-agouti have kittens.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

OrientalSlave said:


> 50/50 surely - 75/25 is when two tabby cats carrying non-agouti have kittens.


Yep - foggy brain today!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Right ...

So if I test Rosie who is tabby.. If the result come back carrying non agouti she has only one tabby gene... ?.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes. Tabby gene is better called agouti - all cats have genes for a tabby pattern but they need at least one agouti gene for it to be expressed. I would test for chocolate as well since she has a lilac litter mate.


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

If we guess right on the number of kitts, do we get to keep one?! Teehee :001_smile:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

muffin789 said:


> If we guess right on the number of kitts, do we get to keep one?! Teehee :001_smile:


If you would like one, you can have one ... Not for free tho .


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I think seven.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Yes. Tabby gene is better called agouti - all cats have genes for a tabby pattern but they need at least one agouti gene for it to be expressed. I would test for chocolate as well since she has a lilac litter mate.


Think I have got it...

If Rosie carries non agouti . 50% of her litter will be agouti(tabby)and 50 non agouti (self)

If Rosie has 2 agouti genes all of her kittens will be agouti ( tabby)

Head hurts


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Firedog said:


> I think seven.


Give over firedog ... Think I will be having kittens if she pops out 7 lol


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Cosmills said:


> Think I have got it...
> 
> If Rosie carries non agouti . 50% of her litter will be agouti(tabby)and 50 non agouti (self)
> 
> ...


That is right IF dad is self.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

spid said:


> That is right IF dad is self.


Yipeeeeeeee. ... I have got it 

Yes daddy is self carrying cp


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

spid said:


> That is right IF dad is self.


Mating certificate , says Cream self and looking back in his peds there is no tabby listed or red

Will email breeder


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Mating certificate , says Cream self and looking back in his peds there is no tabby listed or red
> 
> Will email breeder


ah forgot he was cream not red.Yeah worth asking.


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Cosmills said:


> If you would like one, you can have one ... Not for free tho .


Oh, if only I could!!! You've got gorgeous babies on the way!! :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> ah forgot he was cream not red.Yeah worth asking.


Bloody hell am confused enuff without you chucking red in lol


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

muffin789 said:


> Oh, if only I could!!! You've got gorgeous babies on the way!! :tongue_smilie:


Thankyou .... Need to update pics as we have a new addition to the cosmills family ....


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

6 days to go. .... We're has the time gone ... Well am ready , Rosie is a little Mardy moo at the min think she is getting fed up with bopping babies ... So am leaving her alone , poping in every hour just to make sure she is ok ...


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

6 days wow time goes quick, bet you cant wait for babies. xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_very exciting !!!!!!!!! ......_


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes am excited ... Lets hope she has them at a decent hour ...


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Think we could have babies within the next few day ... I have just looked at her lady bits and she has had some discharge ... Look like toffee sticky . Don't think it mucus plug as she is not wet ... Is this normal ??


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It sounds like things could be moving - mine usually have this sort of discharge not long before giving birth. They're not usually wet until right into labour as each kitten is sealed in its own sac and the waters do not break as such like they do with people


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> It sounds like things could be moving - mine usually have this sort of discharge not long before giving birth. They're not usually wet until right into labour as each kitten is sealed in its own sac and the waters do not break as such like they do with people


Thank hunni, She is not nesting yet and pretty chilled out still .. Babies still bopping .. I will keep checking on her over night


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeak brownish/yellow very sticky some of mine loose plug over a few days breeze does. Others can be just hours before like us really.I reckon you will have action within next few days.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Yeak brownish/yellow very sticky some of mine loose plug over a few days breeze does. Others can be just hours before like us really.I reckon you will have action within next few days.


Yeah look like a dairy toffee colour, light , not much but there.. She is only 61 days today so am hoping she holds off for a few more days


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Never saw Bomber's plug - she must have cleaned it up very quickly. She was chasing flies three hours before giving birth - running all over the place. Ate about 2 hours before birth, not noticeably dropped until about 6 hours before. Only wet once the first kitten's sac was broken, then it got messy!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spid said:


> Never saw Bomber's plug - she must have cleaned it up very quickly. She was chasing flies three hours before giving birth - running all over the place. Ate about 2 hours before birth, not noticeably dropped until about 6 hours before. Only wet once the first kitten's sac was broken, then it got messy!


I think breeze is the only one I notice with she gets very sticky and messed up not a pretty sight lol.

Betty boo lost heres bang before gave a loud meow I went to check saw plug then minutes later a kit born.

Others iv not noticed much really.

Oh tassy gets a different kind of messy before she gets a poo-y bum not pleasant.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Yuk ... I have been on bum duty... Belly gets in the way ... She not like ... Currently running around with Pom Poms ... Go to sleep Rosie lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Yuk ... I have been on bum duty... Belly gets in the way ... She not like ... Currently running around with Pom Poms ... Go to sleep Rosie lol


yep I wouldn't think shes quite ready yet


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Nothing overnight ... I little more discharge, babies still bopping along ... Thinking we could have them by the end if the weekend ...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Nothing overnight ... I little more discharge, babies still bopping along ... Thinking we could have them by the end if the weekend ...


Ha ha famous last words!! Iv learnt not to try predict now cause you always end up been wrong lol.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Ha ha famous last words!! Iv learnt not to try predict now cause you always end up been wrong lol.


Probably will be ... So pleased she did not have them today ... Been at work with it being month end ... So I have had my cleaner popping in every hour ... Am off now for 2 weeks , so she can pick any time she wants lol

While am on... Stud boy peeing outside the litter ... Ever come across it , done it a couple of times now ..


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Probably will be ... So pleased she did not have them today ... Been at work with it being month end ... So I have had my cleaner popping in every hour ... Am off now for 2 weeks , so she can pick any time she wants lol
> 
> While am on... Stud boy peeing outside the litter ... Ever come across it , done it a couple of times now ..


playboy has always done is since his hit adult and since we got billy hes got worse and poos and wees all in a pile in outdoor enclosure so making his grounds.Iv learnt to put up with it and just clean it annoying but what can ya do.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> playboy has always done is since his hit adult and since we got billy hes got worse and poos and wees all in a pile in outdoor enclosure so making his grounds.Iv learnt to put up with it and just clean it annoying but what can ya do.


The only thing I can think off is we had foxes in the garden the other night and you can smell them ... I took his litter out to clean it and the little bugger has done it again ... Then went in his litter ... Sod lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> The only thing I can think off is we had foxes in the garden the other night and you can smell them ... I took his litter out to clean it and the little bugger has done it again ... Then went in his litter ... Sod lol


Could be rach or maybe just trying to attract the girls.Anyway show me some pics of him.How big is he now? Wonder if he is frustrated and needs some work.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

11 months now ... Weight in at 5.8kgs. So not doing too bad


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

And another


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Harness training ... Pretty good


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

And I could not leave ruby out... 3.8 kg now ... So the weight is finally going on


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Hes nice id use him myself


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> And I could not leave ruby out... 3.8 kg now ... So the weight is finally going on


She looks fab leave her till 12 month old then get her with him defo rach


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Hes nice id use him myself


If I didn't have restrictions on him, I would stud him out .. Gorge boy and a tempermant to die for ...


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> She looks fab leave her till 12 month old then get her with him defo rach


She is looking a lot better Sara , eating like a dream now and the ovarid is doing a great job ...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> If I didn't have restrictions on him, I would stud him out .. Gorge boy and a tempermant to die for ...


him n saff will have nice kits :yesnod:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> She is looking a lot better Sara , eating like a dream now and the ovarid is doing a great job ...


good good I guess she is just a slow maturer gypsy is but shes big boned by time shes 12 she will be a nice cat


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> him n saff will have nice kits :yesnod:


Yes I cannot wait for that mating ... Yummy kits ...

Saff is doing super ... I would put some pic up but she never stays still to take them ...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Yes I cannot wait for that mating ... Yummy kits ...
> 
> Saff is doing super ... I would put some pic up but she never stays still to take them ...


Im looking forward to seeing her at around 6 months


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Im looking forward to seeing her at around 6 months


Well if she keep up the weight gain, she is gonna be a big girl ...


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Finally asleep .... Yay


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Finally asleep .... Yay


looks bigger already awwwwwww sleeping beauty


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> looks bigger already awwwwwww sleeping beauty


Just weighed her this morning 1978g .. Fatty ...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Just weighed her this morning 1978g .. Fatty ...


sounds super just think about that blue point he was that before he left


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Well we have loss more discharge today ... Restless at times but no nesting as yet


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Nothing overnight... I decided last night to sleep in her room.. We have a sofa bed in there, so I pulled it out and settled for the night... Rosie had other ideas and decided that she would sleep in the sofa bed were the metal frame of the bed stores... She was quickly removed and the bed put away ...


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> Rosie had other ideas and decided that she would sleep in the sofa bed were the metal frame of the bed stores... .


Oh of course she did  Nice little nesting area.

Did you sleep on the floor? I have my girls in my room, so I sleep comfortably. Others are less so waiting on their girls.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> Oh of course she did  Nice little nesting area.
> 
> Did you sleep on the floor? I have my girls in my room, so I sleep comfortably. Others are less so waiting on their girls.


No slept on the sofa bit... Two hours sleep max.. Lol .. I would love her in my bedroom but cream carpets and birth do not go together ... So I will have to put up with it lol ...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Cosmills said:


> No slept on the sofa bit... Two hours sleep max.. Lol .. I would love her in my bedroom but* cream carpets and birth do not go together ... * So I will have to put up with it lol ...


Ha ha - tell me about it  The girls always have my bedroom and I'd never had any problems until this year when Mai Tai decided the bedroom floor was soooo much better than her usual nest  Of course I couldn't deal with the mess straight away and now I can't get the stain out :crying:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> Ha ha - tell me about it  The girls always have my bedroom and I'd never had any problems until this year when Mai Tai decided the bedroom floor was soooo much better than her usual nest  Of course I couldn't deal with the mess straight away and now I can't get the stain out :crying:


She is defo looking for the worst possible places.. Just found her in the cat barrel then in saffy igloo ... I woundnt mind her box is lovely , nope am not going in that lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

a thought just crossed my mind on how spoiled our girlies are..

A little thought for the the poor girls who only have an out door outhouse or poor feral girls who only have under a shed..i should stop rambling lol.

rach she must birth tonight for you to be in with your prediction


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> a thought just crossed my mind on how spoiled our girlies are..
> 
> A little thought for the the poor girls who only have an out door outhouse or poor feral girls who only have under a shed..i should stop rambling lol.
> 
> rach she must birth tonight for you to be in with your prediction


Think the prediction is out the window lol ... She had spent most of the day laying on the wood floor in the hall ... It's been hot here.. She is fed up bless her ... Not eaten much , no more discharge today ... I don't like this wait lark lol


----------

